# EF 50 f/1.2L II Gets a Mention by Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 20, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/05/ef-50-f1-2l-ii-gets-a-mention-by-canon/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/05/ef-50-f1-2l-ii-gets-a-mention-by-canon/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>UPDATE</strong>

Philip has confirmed via Twitter that this video is a couple of months old and definitely a typo.</p>
<p><strong>Original Post</strong>

It’s probably a typo, but a Philip Bloom video showing off the autofocus performance of the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/889545-REG/Canon_EOS_C100_EF_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS C100</a> makes a mention of an EF 50 f/1.2L II. From time to time Canon does a poor editing job of marketing material and we get these kinds of mentions about new gear. While I have no doubt that a version II of the EF 50 f/1.2L is being developed, I’m not sure this is how they intended to let us know.</p>
<p>You can see the<a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/multimedia/philip_bloom_on_af_with_the_eos_c100.do" target="_blank"> entire video over at the CPN web site</a> that shows the mention, along with some good information about the autofocus performance of the EOS C100.</p>
<div id="attachment_16529" style="width: 585px" class="wp-caption alignnone"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/5012lii.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-16529" alt="EF 50 f/1.2L II Mentioned" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/5012lii-575x482.jpg" width="575" height="482" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EF 50 f/1.2L II Mentioned</p></div>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/multimedia/philip_bloom_on_af_with_the_eos_c100.do" target="_blank">CPN</a>]</p>
<p><em>thanks to everyone that sent this in.</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Dylan777 (May 20, 2014)

It's a NOT typo. 50L f1.2 II will be the sharpest 50mm ever in Canon line up, most accurate & speedy AF, best of all no more focus shift. Price tag $2300.


----------



## Ruined (May 20, 2014)

I can't watch the video right now, but is it poasible when referring to the 50L II they might mean the current 50mm f/1.2L? Because technically the 50L f/1.0 was the first 50L.

seems an odd lens to update now given all the others out there that badly need a refresh.


----------



## IsaacImage (May 20, 2014)

Let's see in a next few month how rumors mill is going 
With the last Canon's tendency we might see some quick releases soon.
And of course would love to see Sigma 35,50 and Nikon 14-24 competitors…. few years back I would say - It's about time


----------



## DJL329 (May 20, 2014)

Ruined said:


> I can't watch the video right now, but is it poasible when referring to the 50L II they might mean the current 50mm f/1.2L? Because technically the 50L f/1.0 was the first 50L.



No, because when Canon makes a major change in the spec, such as the aperture (in this case, from f/1.0 to f/1.2) or adds IS, they do not consider the new lens to be a "Mark II." Other examples of this are the EF 200mm f/2.0L IS, which replaced the EF 200mm f/1.8L (change in aperture and addition of IS), and the EF 300mm f/4.0L IS, which replaced the EF 300mm f/4.0L (addition of IS). In either case, the new lens did not receive the "Mark II" designation.

What is possible is that Canon is teasing us with the EF 50mm f/1.2 II to slow down sales of the new Sigma 50mm f/1.4 ART, or it was simply a typo.


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2014)

CR you must have direct contact with Mr. Bloom. Why don't you please ask him?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 20, 2014)

If it is, it is EXACTLY the same as the MkI, I think we can put this down to a typo, he was using the 85 f1.2 MkII at the same time.

This is a screenshot of Bloom's 50 f1.2.


----------



## Gorku (May 20, 2014)

Wouldn´t it be easier to ask Philip Bloom instead of discussing something that can be answered in five minutes?


----------



## privatebydesign (May 20, 2014)

Gorku said:


> Wouldn´t it be easier to ask Philip Bloom instead of discussing something that can be answered in five minutes?



Or you could just use your eyes and see it is bullsh!t yourself. Besides, if he was using an unannounced lens he'd be under an NDA, so couldn't legally answer the question in the affirmative. Apart from those two points you might be on to something.


----------



## Menace (May 20, 2014)

It's a typo! 

Although I'd love it if Canon was to announce a 50 1.2 L II


----------



## nda (May 20, 2014)

Why has the video & link disappeared?


----------



## tron (May 20, 2014)

nda said:


> Why has the video & link disappeared?


To fix the typo probably ;D (it served its purpose ;D ;D )


----------



## Lawliet (May 20, 2014)

nda said:


> Why has the video & link disappeared?


Either because having a (confusing) typo around leaves a bad impression, or they've got the attention they wanted.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (May 20, 2014)

Typo or not, the model is HOT!


----------



## YuengLinger (May 20, 2014)

Because the rascals in Canon marketing thought to themselves, "If we can get even ONE person to cancel their order of the Sigma, we WIN!"


----------



## Lightmaster (May 20, 2014)

what about asking him (bloom)?

to much journalism involved?


----------



## Woody (May 20, 2014)

And the site is taken down... ;D


----------



## tron (May 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Typo or not, the model is HOT!


You are right! We were too busy paying attention to the two letters (*II*) to the right of letter L ;D ;D ;D 

P.S Unless you meant the 50L ;D ;D ;D


----------



## dstppy (May 20, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Typo or not, the model is HOT!



Took me a good 3 minutes to find where it said the lens in the upper corner.

Hot or not, someone needs to get that girl a sammich, stat!


----------



## mucher (May 21, 2014)

The effect is awesome.


----------



## IsaacImage (May 23, 2014)

Once Sigma 50 (Art) will get rid of theirs AF issues… if so, it's going to be hard to Canon's engineers to bring something better to the market !

Right for now in a few focal lengths Canon is missing the crown
14-24
35
50

Please Canon hurry up and start doing something otherwise no budget will be transferred to "censors" R & D department and then we gonna lose great quality bodes !


----------

